# What will you do? -  Civilian Wearing Cadpat?



## Delta (18 May 2007)

As I was getting off work today (I work for chain supermarket), I saw this person with the typical homeless person look, refunding some items at the customer service counter. The person was wearing the CADPAT top as a normal shirt on top of another t-shirt. That person's CADPAT top was missing the red and green Canada flag, the name tag and the rank applet. What is the appropreiate action(s) if you were in my situation? I am just a Private by the way.

1. If that person is in the Reserves, then he is not under military law unless he is on DND property (which he is not) or signed the paysheet (which i doubt)
2. I am not a on-duty MP, do I have any power at all to 'arrest' this person?
3. Will calling the police work? If they get to the scene on time.


----------



## George Wallace (18 May 2007)

Delta said:
			
		

> As I was getting off work today (I work for chain supermarket), I saw this person with the typical homeless person look, refunding some items at the customer service counter. The person was wearing the CADPAT top as a normal shirt on top of another t-shirt. That person's CADPAT top was missing the red and green Canada flag, the name tag and the rank applet. What is the appropreiate action(s) if you were in my situation? I am just a Private by the way.
> 
> 1. If that person is in the Reserves, then he is not under military law unless he is on DND property (which he is not) or signed the paysheet (which i doubt)
> 2. I am not a on-duty MP, do I have any power at all to 'arrest' this person?
> 3. Will calling the police work? If they get to the scene on time.



No Flags.  No Name Tags.  No Rank.  Not in the military.  Not much you can do.

This 'homeless' person was not breaking any laws by wearing a 'Surplus' shirt.  It was a shirt with no CF accouterments.   Other than being 'CADPAT' or a 'CADPAT Knockoff', it could have been any clothing hand-medown.

Now it that shirt had CF markings and accoutrements, it would have been a different story.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 May 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now it that shirt had CF markings and accoutrements, it would have been a different story.



And the story may be as simple as 'he didn't know what he was doing', so think education before anything more stringent.


----------

